#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Conexão remota a MKs em outras localidas passando por outras RBs

## rmurilo

Bom dia pessoal!!

Estou precisando de ajuda de vocês novamente.. estou tomando um baile aqui !!!
Tenho a seguinte estrutura aqui na minha empresa:

- O link chega no meu escritório
- Faço um enlace com o morro com outra RB
- No morro, tenho mais 2 RBs (uma para servir através de setorial e outra para outro enlace com outro morro).

Eu consigo fechar o enlace normalmente com o primeiro morro e tenho conexão normal com essa RB. Nessa RB, sai um cabo de rede que se conecta nas interfaces das outras 2 rbs.. Pela RB principal, consigo conexão com as outras RBs através de TELNET.

Preciso acessar essas RBs pelo meu escritório.. Já coloquei as interfaces em BRIGDE e adicionei uma faixa de IP no mesmo seguimento de rede para todas interfaces (10.1.1.0/24) mas não funciona.. tentei também colocar um HUB no local para acesso, mas nada!!

- Existe alguma maneira do MK fazer essa interligação?
- Estou fazendo alguma besteira?

Muito obrigado pela ajuda de todos!!!
Abraços!

----------


## Acronimo

> Bom dia pessoal!!
> 
> Estou precisando de ajuda de vocês novamente.. estou tomando um baile aqui !!!
> Tenho a seguinte estrutura aqui na minha empresa:
> 
> - O link chega no meu escritório
> - Faço um enlace com o morro com outra RB
> - No morro, tenho mais 2 RBs (uma para servir através de setorial e outra para outro enlace com outro morro).
> 
> ...



colocou regra de firewall direcionando?

----------


## rmurilo

Rodrigo, obrigado pela resposta!

Qual regra precisa ser feita? você pode me ajudar?

----------


## Acronimo

ip / firewall /nat
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=yes dst-port=8292 protocol=\
tcp to-addresses=IP da rb que quer acessar to-ports=8291
apos isso no winbox coloque o ip da rb:8292

----------


## rmurilo

No caso, essa regra seria para acesso somente ao WinBox, certo?
Eu não consigo fazer isso de forma transparente??

Com a regra acima, eu consegueria apenas se conectar ao Winbox, mas continuaria não pingando..

valeu!

----------


## Acronimo

se as rbs estao em bridge vc conseguiria acessar normalmente

----------


## Acronimo

Consegiuu?

----------


## rmurilo

Maravilha! Eu não estava colocando a Wireless como Station Bridge..
mudei isso e foi na hora!!!

valeu pela ajuda!!!!

----------


## Acronimo

blz nao esqueça s eajudou so clicar na estrelinha

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Olá o que você pode fazer é direcionar todas as portas, dai ficaria como um DMZ.

----------


## Genis

eu não deixaria em bridge, assim fica parecendo um HUB.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Olá por que você não faz um roteamento nessa rede como por exemplo OSPF.

----------

